# Help with slow leak at PVC connection



## JALPak (2 mo ago)

I have an anti siphon valve that is leaking at the pipe even when it is in the off position. The leak seems to be coming from the bottom part of the grey connector. Anyone know what that is called? Any idea how I can replace that? Do I just use a pilar to turn it counterclockwise?


----------



## PANICiii (May 14, 2020)

I dont have experience with irrigation systems but with my pool plumbing, sometimes leaks can be even worse when system is idling than when there is pressure. To fix a leak like this I think you have to undo the connection, put on new teflon tape (if it's screwed) and redo the connection. If it was glued/cimented, I think you have no choice but to replace that portion puzzle new parts and reseal it.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

That looks like a mess. Is that 5 different fittings cobbled together?

If it were me, I would cut the lines back and install unions on each side of the valve. That will allow simple removal for future replacements and will have less potential for leaks.

It can be hard to tighten a fitting in the middle of a run like that but it may work. PVC thread are tapered meaning they seal tighter the further they are tightened. They shouldn’t be TOO TIGHT, especially with Teflon tape. If they are overtightened, they run the risk of stretching and cracking. I


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

That whole setup is a mess. Agree with above to redo the whole thing, BUT......if you want the easy way out: drain the line, (so no pressure) scrape off all the tape you can see, clean with alcohol, smear with pool epoxy, wait for full cure, and hope for the best.

You don't have much to lose since it should be replaced in total with a union anyway.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

+1 on the re-plumb. I would go one further, and dig below grade, glue in your pvc slip x slip coupling, plumb your uprights + glue in a threaded coupling on each upright, then stand back and admire your work with pride


----------



## JALPak (2 mo ago)

Thanks all for the reply! I requested for a union setup when the previous contractor did the job. My bad that I didn’t check that carefully and it’s too late now. I have hired another contractor to rebuild this as suggested. It’s a bit too much for me to attempt it as a first diy project 😝


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

JALPak said:


> Thanks all for the reply! I requested for a union setup when the previous contractor did the job. My bad that I didn’t check that carefully and it’s too late now. I have hired another contractor to rebuild this as suggested. It’s a bit too much for me to attempt it as a first diy project 😝


its actually a great first DIY. All you need is a pvc pipe cutter ($~30) primer, glue, Teflon tape (maybe pvc compatible thread sealant too), and fittings.

You just cut, de-burr edges, prime, glue, and assemble. Just measure carefully and make sure one union s higher/lower than the other so there’s clearance between the 2 vertical pipes. 

Worst that can happen is that it’s leaks. It’s outside and it already leaks so there’s no downside. If all else fails, then call the plumber. It’s a 10 minute fix with experience, 30 minutes for a newbie.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Agree with the 653 other ppl here…what a mess! Who knew you could use so many male and female threaded adapters in such a short area?!?
Cut it all out and get down to 2 glue / thread joints…not 31


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Must've owned stock in PTFE tape ....


----------

